# SCGrassMan's 2019 Lawn Journal



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

REPEAT AFTER ME:
Diopthyr does not prevent weeds in lawns.

Just did a broadcast application of Dismiss and Imazequin. We will see how it goes.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Put down speedzone, MSM, and Prodiamine today. Some of the weeds had started to melt from the Dismiss and the other stuff whose name escapes me, but this should do the trick.

Pictured here is the Hell Strip™️ in its natural state. I think I may have to add a couple of heads this year once the grass starts growing.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Soil test results are in!

I did the front yard, back yard, hell strip, and sidewalk.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Repeat after me: Diopthyr does prevent weeds in lawns when used at the right time and rate.  in reference to your first post.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> Repeat after me: Diopthyr does prevent weeds in lawns when used at the right time and rate.  in reference to your first post.


I put it down in the fall at the recommended rate. I was not impressed.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Chems are doing their job, slowly but surely!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

All scalped up for spring!

As is my neighbors Bermuda overseeded with Poa Annua 😢


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Also dropped the HOC a little bit and used the grooming attachment (basically twisted the little knobs to engage it). I'm guessing I'm around 3/8" at this point.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Does your neighbor have a YouTube channel? Worlds finest poa annua lawn! 


SCGrassMan said:


> All scalped up for spring!
> 
> As is my neighbors Bermuda overseeded with Poa Annua 😢


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ortho-Doc said:


> Does your neighbor have a YouTube channel? Worlds finest poa annua lawn!
> 
> 
> SCGrassMan said:
> ...


He doesn't but he should! Because of how our lots are laid out I've just been mowing his with my reel mower, but I didn't put down any pre m on his yard in the fall. Wish I had now, but I'll it it up with Prodiamine and some weed killer in a week or so.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Put down some Milorganite on the whole front yard, and 0.2 lbs/10 sq ft sulfur on the sidewalk strip along the road, where the pH was 6.9. Giving it a light watering since rain is in the forecast. Hopefully it will help keep the moles at bay as well!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

And here's the sidewalk where the guy told me to "just trust him".

ALWAYS insist on head to head coverage.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Call me crazy, there must (HAS to) be a head that is stuck down under there!

But if there isn't, then yes, I'd say he did questionable work.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

State of the backyard


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Putting in a pad for a fountain to rest on


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm looking forward to following your journal and progress!

I'm in San Antonio, TX and have 2600sf of Zeon Zoysia. I'm going into my second growing season since it was sodded. Today I did a test area where I dethatched and scalped to 1". That area had overgrown to about 4-6". The blades were laying down and then growing upwards...long story how it got that way. I found lots of thatch even after one year. I think because I feed it recommended rates for bermuda noting knowing any better. ALL THAT TO ASK: how long does your zeon take to bounce back from scalping?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Soil test results are in!
> 
> I did the front yard, back yard, hell strip, and sidewalk.


Which testing service did you use? Local? Or Online?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Two9tene - Waypoint Analytical, at the suggestion of Ware. Very quick.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Update. Update. Update. Update. &#128522;


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

drewwitt said:


> Update. Update. Update. Update. 😊


You asked for it!







Back yard didn't get treated with anything and looks great. Front yard got toasted with too much MSM.

I'm cutting plugs out of the dead areas and going to fill in with sand, and TifTuf plugs courtesy of @Topcat .


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Replacing this tree with a palmetto


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's gonna be a bit before I can do the brick so I just set up the fountain on the sand base for now


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Boxed in my new palm tree with 6x6 pressure treated to keep the dirt and grass separate.

Total cost was around $65 in wood and bolts.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Trimmed a big tree limb (and dropped it into my fountain)

And hung my bat house!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Needs mowing, but decently green and no more sign of fungus. That area also gets more sunlight now that I trimmed that one branch.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

How are the plugs filling in? My sod finally looks decent. I can only cut at 1" for now because it really is bumpy and needs to be leveled. I was going to level this past weekend but the heavy rain we've had delayed that since the sand would be too wet to spread easily.


----------

